# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  ستاپ فایل

## hamed747

باسلام 
من با استفاده از Package & Deployment Wizard یک فایل ستاپ ساختم
اما بعد از اینکه فایل ستاپ رو نصب میکنم
باز نیاز هست که فایل ها و فرم های برنامه توی همون مسیر که قبل از ساخت فایل ستاپ بوده همچنان باشه
آیا راهی هست که فایل ها همراه فایل ستاپ نصب بشن در همون جایی که برنامه نصب میشه؟

----------


## Shahab.

اگر منظورتون رو درست متوجه باشم مشکل شما در آدرس دهی هست.
نباید بصورت ثابت آدرس دهی کنید مثلا : 
picture1.picture=loadpicture("C:\users\img.bmp")

اول با دستور app.path مسیر جاری برنامه رو بدست بیارید و بعد بر اساس اون آدرس بدید مثلا :
picture1.picture = loadpicture (app.path & "\img.bmp")

----------

